# Can anyone identify this growing in my hay field?



## Dustyduster22 (Dec 25, 2021)

I got a good deal on some balansa clover seed and just spread it out after our last cutting of hay. I do have clover growing in places but this seems to be more prevalent than the broadcasted clover. Any help would be appreciated. I can usually find whatever new weed decides to show up but I’m stumped with this one. Thanks


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Is it possibly Berseem? I have grown it and it does not have the typical leaves or look of clover. In fact when it's several inches tall and I'm walking through the field I have caught myself wondering why I have Alfalfa growing. 



berseem clover - Google Search


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

IH 1586 said:


> Is it possibly Berseem? I have grown it and it does not have the typical leaves or look of clover. In fact when it's several inches tall and I'm walking through the field I have caught myself wondering why I have Alfalfa growing.
> 
> 
> 
> berseem clover - Google Search


Barseem is grown in Egypt and the Middle East as a good protein rich legume, it's an annual and grows fairly tall. That's all I know about it.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

Looks kinda like hairy vetch to me.


----------



## MTB98 (Feb 13, 2021)

JOR Farm said:


> Looks kinda like hairy vetch to me.


That’s what I thought too. I have hairy vetch growing right now as cover crop on my sweet corn patch ground.


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

I’m thinking it’s vetch when I zoom in it gets blurry but that’s my best guess. Is it common to grow in your area?


----------



## Dustyduster22 (Dec 25, 2021)

Thanks for the help guys, after reading the first comment I thought they gave me a bag of berseem clover and I missed it but The leaves look like the hairy vetch. I’m not sure how it got there but I guess it’s better than nothing growing at all. I’m kind of disappointed in the amount of clover that is coming up but it’s my own fault for not running the disk over it.


----------



## Dustyduster22 (Dec 25, 2021)

After a little research, common vetch and hairy vetch will grow in my area (south Mississippi). I’ll have to read up on it a bit more. It might be worth adding some to a few more fields. Thanks again for the help


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dustyduster22 said:


> After a little research, common vetch and hairy vetch will grow in my area (south Mississippi). I’ll have to read up on it a bit more. It might be worth adding some to a few more fields. Thanks again for the help


Couple pictures from this past summer with hairy vetch, berseem & red clovers. After looking at more pictures, yours looks like could be a vetch variety but I'm not sure if it is hairy vetch. Some more growth should answer your question. I had several places where repaired fields last year and had vetch growing this year. Only thing I could figure was my mix had some vetch seed inadvertently mixed in.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

If you post a closer picture I can run it through my plant app.


----------



## Dustyduster22 (Dec 25, 2021)

IH 1586 said:


> Couple pictures from this past summer with hairy vetch, berseem & red clovers. After looking at more pictures, yours looks like could be a vetch variety but I'm not sure if it is hairy vetch. Some more growth should answer your question. I had several places where repaired fields last year and had vetch growing this year. Only thing I could figure was my mix had some vetch seed inadvertently mixed in.


Yea the leaves In your photos are quite a bit more narrow than what is coming up in my field.


----------



## Dustyduster22 (Dec 25, 2021)

Hayjosh said:


> If you post a closer picture I can run it through my plant app.


I’m outta town right now when I get back home I’ll have to do that


----------



## the farmer 3 (Jul 12, 2021)

did you kill the grass ? could be birdsfoot trefoil or bedstraw if you have them where you are.


----------

